# Hydrocytle leucephala flowers



## Macman6 (10 Jul 2018)

In case anyone wants to see I have a few flower stalks of Brazilian pennywort....





There are more but I only have an iPhone and it’s rubbish for pictures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

